# Outside Stove Top Converted To Bbq?



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

I've been starting to look at converting the outside stove top into a BBQ and was curious if anyone has done or looked into it.

I checked the mfg's website and didn't see any direct replacement options, like that of a gen-air. I put in a Y in the quick connect to run a small portable BBQ and we don't really use the stove top for much. I figure why carry extra equipment and just convert the stove top to what I do use alot of, a BBQ.

If there isn't a simple way, I suppose getting a grill top grate from another BBQ, a burner, grease bin and regulator might work as long as it didn't get the sides to warm and melt things.

suggestion lines are now open


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I will be interested to see where this goes. I love my cooktop and wouldn't get rid of it. However, the collective cleaverness of the people around here is always more than worth watching. It will be interesting to see the ideas on this one.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for asking the question....I, too, will be very interested in creative (functional) responses







. We live by BBQ in the summer and, in fact, make little use of the house stove as soon as it warms up enough to be reasonable to stand out with the grill. So ....I've had the same thought as you have about the TT's outside stove.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Maybe if you remove the stove/sink part of the "flip down kitchen"
you could fasten something like this???








clicky-thingy

Line the back part with stainless or the like... for heat resistance.
Just a start to get the Outbacker minds turning...

MaeJae


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

My concern with having a BBQ so close to the camper is the collection of greasy smoke and soot created by the BBQ. I like to travel with a small Weber gas grill and use it well clear of the camping unit; otherwise the greasy smoke tends to gather along the side of the camper and the underside of the awning. However, I do like the idea of installing a "Y" connector to the gas line along with a quick-disconnect. This would enable me to easily run a hose to the grill.


----------



## Bama Eye Guy (Mar 27, 2007)

I would worry about an open flame being that close to the TT. Wouldn't a flare-up be a huge fire hazzard? I would also bet that any and all warranties on that area of the (like the outter shell) TT would be null and void.

I also agree that the grease would be a real pain to keep off the side of the TT and the underside of the awning.

Just a worry-wart's concern.

Lee Ann


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm sorry I don't have any help for you but I'd be interested to know where you got your quick connect Y adapter.


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

I got mine at a local lp gas shop, think I read of others getting them at CW and other places too. Then put it in between the existing hose and stove top. Don't forget to use lp gas rated teflon tape, I almost made this mistake.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

deanintemp said:


> My concern with having a BBQ so close to the camper is the collection of greasy smoke and soot created by the BBQ. I like to travel with a small Weber gas grill and use it well clear of the camping unit; otherwise the greasy smoke tends to gather along the side of the camper and the underside of the awning. However, I do like the idea of installing a "Y" connector to the gas line along with a quick-disconnect. This would enable me to easily run a hose to the grill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Iteresting idea on converting the stove to a BBQ
But like others stated I would be concerned with the grease getting on the TT
I like having the outside stove personally

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Conversion, I know of no one. Someone recently added a small gas grill to there Outback. They screwed on the rail that it hangs from as support. I do not remember who.

I had one on a previous TT and did not like it on the trailer, but that was me, it might be perfect for you. Good Luck.









John


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

I would also worry about the flame close to the TT. the soot from a bbq is likely to collect on the awning. I love our o/s stove. It is the only place my DW lets me cook. Good cooks are messy.

Carlton


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

I have found tha most gas appliances like grills and the portable BBQ's ($20.00 from WAlMart) are high pressure. You can screw a 1 lb bottle into them. You cannot use the existing LOW pressure line to run those appliances. You can however, get an Extend-a-Flow tee (CW catalogue, $30.00) that will screw into big tank, has a high pressure fitting before the Acme nut connection. Cannot use high pressure AFTER the Acme nut (big green nut that screws to tank fitting) because they are not FULL FLOW fittings and will reduce and/or stop the flow to the high pressure appliances. High pressure hoses are readly available in different lengths and you just run the hose to where the applicance is located. I put one on each tank so when one tank is empty, I just have to move the high prressure hose over, and I'm cooking with gas, so to speak!! 
david









Here's a link to some pics
http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/davidacollins/Mods/


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We had an outside grill on a previous jayco that we owned, I hated that thing.The smoke would go right up to the awning and I was worried to death about melting the outside of the camper. I love the outside stove, I think that was more of a selling point than anything.I hate to cook bacon inside,, yuck, too much grease and the smell lasts forwever..We too put a small gas bbq on the picnic table away from the camper, we got a really nice one at lowes and get the 6 pack of bottles from BJs and they last a long time..


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

We had a similiar bbq product on our tent trailer, sits far enough way that flare ups never concerned me too much. However these type of units put out very little BTU's, so takes a while to cook. I used a propane line to run to our Coleman to go unit and it works great


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I wonder if you could fine a part that would allow you to swap grill and stove, much like the ones in some homes.

I for one, like to get a nice fire going then simply drop a BBQ grill on that and cook away.


----------



## Bama Eye Guy (Mar 27, 2007)

There is nothin' like food cooked over an open fire, is there? Everything just tastes better outdoors.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I know you can get outside grills that will work with the low pressure gas that will also hook on to the outside of the camper, but the BTUs are low and they are costly compared to one of the cheap ones from Wal-mart the runs on 1lb gas cylinders. Besides, they are perrty small compared to other grills, about the same size as the $30 Wal-mart specials. We bought a gas George Forman's grill that runs on these small gal cylinders and have used it 10 times on a used tank, so cost wise it isn't too bad. I was like you, thought it would be great to have one of these, but have to agree that I would not like the smoke under the awning or so close to the door and camper.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey beachbum I was hoping you would chime in on this topic. Snowviking, I have had the same thoughts as you on this and mentioned it earlier this winter. Its funny to see the same responses again. I can see where the greasy smoke under the awning could be a concern but I think that there is a way to avoid flare ups. 
My thought would be to fashion a stainless steel plate like what is used in the grills that don't use the lava rocks. If it is formed in a "W" shape that spanned both burners the grease could be channeled to a collection can. Here is a quick sketch of what I'm thinking. I know its crude I just did it with paint in windows.










You need the side walls to block the wind.Of course a cover would have to be fabricated also.
I tried cooking bacon on my outside stove last Sunday but the wind was strong enough that I had to finish it inside because it just wasn't getting done. The flame is too exposed to the wind and nearly was blown out several times.
Bob


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses and ideas. All the times I've bbq the awning was in so I hadn't thought of that downfall. After looking into some things and parts, think I'm going to pass on this idea. I found a website where you can purchase individual parts for the RVQ II which would work with some plasic mods, but there is not enough room to close the door. So half the parts would still have to be removed and hauled inside.

I'm sticking with the portable bbq and open pit cooking for now.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I was pulling for you, but I totally understand why you decided to scrap this project








Keep those new ideas coming though...We love new and exciting stuff for our Outbacks


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

snowviking said:


> Thanks for all the responses and ideas. All the times I've bbq the awning was in so I hadn't thought of that downfall. After looking into some things and parts, think I'm going to pass on this idea. I found a website where you can purchase individual parts for the RVQ II which would work with some plasic mods, but there is not enough room to close the door. So half the parts would still have to be removed and hauled inside.
> 
> I'm sticking with the portable bbq and open pit cooking for now.


A FAILURE??? I can't believe that the Outbackers couldn't find a sloution.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

snowviking said:


> A FAILURE??? I can't believe that the Outbackers couldn't find a sloution.


We did...it just wasn't the one we thought we wanted or set out for at the start. Sometimes life's like that







....just gotta stay flexible







Why mess with a good thing? We'll stick to cooking over the fire...not sure anything else could taste better anyway!


----------

